# Adding Sound to a Model Kit???



## aeolus14ummbra (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone - this is my first post to this fine forum. 

With that being said, does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations as to how to add sound to a model? 

I'm working on a _Lost in Space _ - 1st season laser pistol and I would like to add the distinctive sound it made on the show. I have a CD with the sound effect, so it would just be a matter of finding the right "device" in order to (1) record/copy the sound and (2) set it up for a simple playback (activated by pulling the trigger). I already have the laser wired for light, so I would just need to incorporate the sound unit and a speaker.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What about those greeting cards that are recordable? Not sure if there is a way to amplify the volume.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Might want to check in with Mike Evans over at The Alchemy Works. I know he has a "Them" kit that includes a chip that makes the sound of the ants. He might be able to help you out.


----------



## aeolus14ummbra (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. The recordable greeting card is a good idea. Also, is this the same Mike Evans that used to run Lunar Models?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not sure if it will be loud enough............
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102855
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...9V+Recording+Module&_sacat=See-All-Categories
-Jim


----------



## aeolus14ummbra (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

aeolus14ummbra said:


> Thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for.


Me too.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Only to happy to help.
-Jim


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Ditto "thanks for posting" this was a great help!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You are welcome.
-Jim


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

found this on ebay for 24$,, 5 minute record time 

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-minute-messag...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ac51f9a3


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You know, the Radio Shack version looks like EXACTLY the device I bought for the Seaview and paid SIXTY DOLLARS for the privilege of having the vendor put a sound effect which was not what I wanted on it. I guess that was $40 worth of labor. I'm scoring three of these for half that price right now...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

aeolus14ummbra said:


> is this the same Mike Evans that used to run Lunar Models?


Yes it is.
He now runs Alchemy Works.
http://thealchemyworks.com/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> Yes it is.
> He now runs Alchemy Works.
> http://thealchemyworks.com/


Now I know where to go if I need a resin model of Hitler.

:freak:


----------

